# Who taught you to turn on your hazards during a rainstorm?



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't understand why people feel the need to do this.

First, you're slowing down on the highway. We get it. Everybody is slowing down. You don't need to warn us.

Second, you want to be seen. Fine. We can see you with your tail lights on. Just like we can see everybody else.

Third, let's suppose you get into real trouble. Now what? Your hazards are already on.

It's just stupid.


----------



## Peanut farmer (May 24, 2018)

Seeing hazards ahead during a rainstorm would generally indicate to me that the road ahead is becoming unstable and hydroplaning is possible or visibility has deteriorated or it can mean a number of other things as a driver it’s not for us to question why someone is using their hazards but to simply react accordingly. No matter the case if the car ahead has slowed below the minimum speed limit the proper thing for them to do is apply their hazards


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

*Emergency Flashers Should Be Used to Warn Others, Vehicle Breaks Down,Pulled over by Police, Unexpected Emergency,Stationary Vehicles,Bad Weather,Slow Driving,Funeral Processions
Rules in Your State*
*Driving with Active Hazards Lights Prohibited*

Alaska
Arizona (except in an emergency)
California (except to indicate a traffic hazard)
Colorado (except if the vehicle speed is 25 mph or less)
Delaware (except to indicate a traffic hazard)
Florida
Hawaii
Idaho (except to indicate a traffic hazard)
Illinois
Indiana (except in an emergency)
Iowa (except to indicate a traffic hazard)
Kansas
Louisiana
Maine (except to indicate a traffic hazard)
Maryland (except in an emergency)
Massachusetts
Minnesota (except to indicate a traffic hazard)
Montana (except to indicate a traffic hazard)
Nevada
New Mexico
Ohio (except when a hazardous condition is present)
Oklahoma (except in emergency situations and to indicate a traffic hazard)
Rhode Island
South Carolina (except to indicate a traffic hazard)
Tennessee (except in emergency situations)
Virginia (except to indicate a traffic hazard or when traveling slower than 30 mph)
Washington (except to indicate a traffic hazard)
West Virginia (except in emergency situations)
Wisconsin (except to indicate a traffic hazard or when a hazardous condition is present)
*Driving with Active Hazards Lights Allowed,*

Alabama (unless otherwise posted)
Connecticut (unless otherwise posted)
District of Columbia
Georgia
Kentucky
Michigan
Mississippi
Missouri
Nebraska
New Hampshire
New Jersey
New York (unless otherwise posted)
North Carolina (unless otherwise posted)
North Dakota (unless otherwise posted)
Oregon (unless otherwise posted)
Pennsylvania
South Dakota
Texas
Utah
Vermont
Wyoming


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I use harzad signal to warn the far away drivers behind me to slow down or to pay attention what is going on ahead of us when I saw harzard ahead on the road such as accidents, suddenly occurred traffic, obstacles on road (that drivers behind me can't see it yet.) It is for not only car tail gating me but also for all cars far away behind from me signaling them "SLOW DOWN NOW". I consider it waking up drivers from their comfort driving and to become alert.
I use harzard signal in the heavy rain storm. We can't even see tail light of the car ahead us until they check their break. Harzard signal is great help in this kind of situation.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> I use harzad signal to warn the far away drivers behind me to slow down or to pay attention what is going on ahead of us when I saw harzard ahead on the road such as accidents, suddenly occurred traffic, obstacles on road (that drivers behind me can't see it yet.) It is for not only car tail gating me but also for all cars far away behind from me signaling them "SLOW DOWN NOW". I consider it waking up drivers from their comfort driving and to become alert.
> I use harzard signal in the heavy rain storm. We can't even see tail light of the car ahead us until they check their break. Harzard signal is great help in this kind of situation.


It eliminates turn signals on many cars and it reduces the effectiveness of brake lights.

It's unsafe, it's illegal in many places, it's distracting, and it's downright annoying.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> It eliminates turn signals on many cars and it reduces the effectiveness of brake lights.
> 
> It's unsafe, it's illegal in many places, it's distracting, and it's downright annoying.


In your state it is legal.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

I thought hazard lights were for parking illegally and magically not getting a ticket.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Hydroplaning is most likely what they’re indicating


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

I was always told driving with Hazards on gets you a ticket. Plus there is no way to signal your lane change during the "hazardous" conditions now creating a new hazard.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I don't understand why people feel the need to do this.
> 
> First, you're slowing down on the highway. We get it. Everybody is slowing down. You don't need to warn us.
> 
> ...


Sorry miss! 

.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I don't understand why people feel the need to do this.
> 
> First, you're slowing down on the highway. We get it. Everybody is slowing down. You don't need to warn us.
> 
> ...


hazards are more visible, catch your attention, and yes you are slow... you be surprised how many jackaaa s still speed and break last minute. Hazards are also brighter than tail lights.... if something else happens, you've got your taillights on already


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I don't understand why people feel the need to do this.
> 
> First, you're slowing down on the highway. We get it. Everybody is slowing down. You don't need to warn us.
> 
> ...


I thought it was just me that hated this idiocy

https://uberpeople.net/threads/psa-driving-in-the-rain.260813/#post-3946983
You're nicer than I am


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

If I'm driving in a bad storm, I don't need anyone to warn me that it's bad. I'll assume that driving conditions are horrible without your flashers on. However, if you have your flashers on and you're driving slower than everyone else due to the weather, get off the road and stop driving.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

If there's something to really notice, I'm fine with it. Unexpectedly stopped traffic (on a freeway, for example) or a car that's limping off of a main artery.

I can't remember the last time I turned mine on. Occasionally I do if I'm parked and trying to get the attention of a clueless pax.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

None of this bothers me. I can't STAND it when people are driving around in the dark with NO lights on AT ALL!!!!! I also hate it when people never received instruction as to what the purpose of what a turn signal is.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Some people will turn on their four ways if they are driving at a constant speed of less than twenty-five MPH/forty KpH.



Taxi2Uber said:


> I thought hazard lights were for parking illegally and magically not getting a ticket.


.............except that usually, you get one, anyhow...............at least in the Capital of Your Nation, you do...............


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

If road conditions prevent me from going the speed limit. The hazards go on.

I also use my hazard lights if someone is tailgaiting me on the highway. This is less aggressive than you think, and the tailgaiter usually either goes around or slows down. I've never had a 'road rager' flash his lights or honk his horn when I do this, and have found it to be a wonderful technique for keeping myself safe on the road, and de-escalating ass-holes.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

What I laugh at here in Kanaduh is that in the middle of winter, you'll get some guy out on a main road, doing half the speed limit in the right lane with their 4 way flashers on.

JUST STAY THE **** HOME or call an Uber if you're too freaked out to drive in a snowstorm. Don't be an idiot.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Down here in Florida people will still drive 85 in the middle of a hurricane. That said I only put my hazards on when I am in the process of pulling over.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Instead of putting their hazards on they should get in the right lane and get the hell out of my way. Nothing like a 4 lane highway with 3 lanes filled with staggered cars going 40 with their flashers on.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> If road conditions prevent me from going the speed limit. The hazards go on.


If you're on a 70mph highway and you're driving 40mph when everyone else is driving 70mph, then you need to get off the road.

If everybody else is driving 40mph, then you don't need your hazards.

We all know it's raining. You're not warning anybody of anything.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Coachman said:


> If you're on a 70mph highway and you're driving 40mph when everyone else is driving 70mph, then you need to get off the road.
> 
> If everybody else is driving 40mph, then you don't need your hazards.
> 
> We all know it's raining. You're not warning anybody of anything.


Didn't say that. In Toronto if I'm on a 70 mph highway and I'm doing 65mph, then 4-way hazards are going on. People drive way more aggressively in terms of speeding in Canada than in the USA in my experience. If I don't warn people in WEATHER (Rain/Snow) that I'm going less than flow of traffic (which is often the speed limit!) in these conditions, I want someone to see my car and be aware. I'm usually in the Right Hand Lane in when I do this, so our 400 series highways typically have 3 lanes each direction.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

dmoney155 said:


> hazards are more visible, catch your attention, and yes you are slow... you be surprised how many jackaaa s still speed and break last minute. Hazards are also brighter than tail lights.... if something else happens, you've got your taillights on already :smiles:


The hazard light and the brake and turn signal light is the exact same light bulb receiving the exact same voltage. they are the exact same brightness. The brightness of the driver is the only factor that may be dimmer.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Nobody does that here. Rofl. It rains all the time.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Coachman said:


> If you're on a 70mph highway and you're driving 40mph when everyone else is driving 70mph, then you need to get off the road.
> 
> If everybody else is driving 40mph, then you don't need your hazards.
> 
> We all know it's raining. You're not warning anybody of anything.


I know you were stating about the car behind you closely. The harzard signal isn't meant to be just for the car behind you. The driver behind you already had noticed the situation as same as you do. It is meant for the car far away behind us, didn't aware of conditions and driving with full speed. It is very dangerous for the car that are already in driving with sudden slow speed. When no car checked its break light, far away car from behind with full speed will not notice you are going slowly and they could hit you like a bullet.

Under rainy situation you know some idiots still driving with full speed. It is dangerous for all drivers he/she encounters. I put Harzard signal ON to warn him "*Buddy you need to be more careful when you drive in this situation. At least, Don't Take My Lane*."
You can hate me but this is meant to save lives from that kind of idiots drivers.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

It's not an altogether useless move, since changing traffic conditions can result in a number of issues.

The main problem as I see it, is that people tend to zone out on the highway due to stable speeds. If there is a sudden drop that forces people to reduce their speed by 20mph+ then a brief indication isn't necessarily a bad thing. You'd be surprised how many drivers are bad at interpreting speed and depth properly, and can't always ascertain that there is an upcoming slowdown. Just check out the statistics on rear-end accidents for proof.

I'd only do this for an upcoming stop due to certain traffic conditions, like a sudden jam. Definitely not weather. Doing it for something like rain seems a bit overblown.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

This doesn't bother me as much as it bothers me when people are in the left lane but aren't using it to pass, don't use their blinker, or use their blinker at the last minute (that's not how it works ya idiot). There are a lot of people on the road that don't deserve to be on the road.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I mean, sometimes it's pouring so heavily I cant see 10 feet in front of me, but I'm mid-trip so I can't stop


----------



## Mrs Uber Bastid (Sep 23, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I don't understand why people feel the need to do this.
> 
> First, you're slowing down on the highway. We get it. Everybody is slowing down. You don't need to warn us.
> 
> ...


Depends on your state I'm sure, but in Cali it is illegal.
Can only have hazards on when fully stopped, and only if you are in distress.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

TXUbering said:


> There are a lot of people on the road that don't deserve to be on the road.


↓ ↓ Case in point.... ↓ ↓ 


Kurt Halfyard said:


> if I'm on a 70 mph highway and I'm doing 65mph, then 4-way hazards are going on.





Mrs Uber Bastid said:


> Depends on your state I'm sure, but in Cali it is illegal.
> Can only have hazards on when fully stopped, and only if you are in distress.


Does that apply to big rigs as well?
Whenever there is an steep incline on the highway and heavier loaded trucks are going considerably less than the speed limit to climb the hill, often times the hazards go on, which is pretty common practice.
Are you saying all those truckers can get a ticket?


----------



## Mrs Uber Bastid (Sep 23, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Does that apply to big rigs as well?
> Whenever there is an steep incline on the highway and heavier loaded trucks are going considerably less than the speed limit to climb the hill, often times the hazards go on, which is pretty common practice.
> Are you saying all those truckers can get a ticket?


Ya know ... I don't know. I've seen them do that too.
Some rules apply differently to big rigs, lower speed limits, etc.

I see that a lot too; but I got pulled over by CHP once because I was driving with the flashers on. He asked me if everything was ok, I said 'yea, why' and he said because I had my flashers on. I said "oops, sorry, didn't know' and then he told me it was actually illegal and bid me to have a nice day and left.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I don't understand why people feel the need to do this.
> 
> First, you're slowing down on the highway. We get it. Everybody is slowing down. You don't need to warn us.
> 
> ...


To me it indicates they're already in real trouble. I only end up putting hazards on like that if I'm driving an older vehicle and the wipers are maxxed out and I still can't see. In which case I'm usually doing like 20 under, lol . Its usually an indication to keep the F away from me


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I mean, sometimes it's pouring so heavily I cant see 10 feet in front of me, but I'm mid-trip so I can't stop


I've driven with pax in very heavy rain before but not so bad that I didn't feel like I could drive safely. However, if it did get that bad, pax or not, I would pull over and wait for the rain to ease up to the point where my windshield wipers could keep up. If they don't like it they can get out in the pouring rain. I'm not putting my safety and vehicle at risk because an entitled pax is too impatient. When I'm the one behind the wheel, I will be the one determining if it's safe to drive and if it's not, I won't.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I don't understand why people feel the need to do this.
> 
> First, you're slowing down on the highway. We get it. Everybody is slowing down. You don't need to warn us.
> 
> ...


No it's not stupid, it's smart due to reduced visibility, to increasing the distance that the ass hat driving 10 over the speedlimit approaching you from the rear can notice your slowing down. Now if your the ass hat driving too fast, and have to slow down, yea I could see how it would look stupid.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Mrs Uber Bastid said:


> Depends on your state I'm sure, but in Cali it is illegal.
> Can only have hazards on when fully stopped, and only if you are in distress.


Well, now you made me look it up.
It is NOT illegal to have hazards on while driving/moving in CA.
There are conditions where it is legal.
You're in distress, or warning to others of a hazard, approaching railroad crossing, warning of funeral procession, just to name a few.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I usually stay away from those cars. It's a sign of a bad driver. Changing lanes with hazzard's on is a danger to other drivers.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I have seen people, and started doing it my self. The Fwy comes to a complete stop. Usually the fast lane and carpool. Your the last in line and the next driver is a half mile back still , hazards come on to give them advanced warning cause they still have there face buried in there phone.

I care not what the law says. Cause the law is not paying my Insurance.


----------



## Mrs Uber Bastid (Sep 23, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Well, now you made me look it up.
> It is NOT illegal to have hazards on while driving/moving in CA.
> There are conditions where it is legal.
> You're in distress, or warning to others of a hazard, approaching railroad crossing, warning of funeral procession, just to name a few.


Hmph.
Ok.
Learn something new every day.

That cop's warning did come some decades ago.
Things change.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I don't understand why people feel the need to do this.
> 
> First, you're slowing down on the highway. We get it. Everybody is slowing down. You don't need to warn us.
> 
> ...


You're supposed to if you if it's really bad and traffic is stopped ahead of you. If you don't want to don't. The rest of us will be safe and you can whine


----------



## Mrs Uber Bastid (Sep 23, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I care not what the law says.


No many do these days.
The gov't can't protect us any more.

If they can't protect our borders, and our businesses and our homes ... why pay taxes?
Strap a pistol to your leg and do it yourself.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I've driven with pax in very heavy rain before but not so bad that I didn't feel like I could drive safely. However, if it did get that bad, pax or not, I would pull over and wait for the rain to ease up to the point where my windshield wipers could keep up. If they don't like it they can get out in the pouring rain. I'm not putting my safety and vehicle at risk because an entitled pax is too impatient. When I'm the one behind the wheel, I will be the one determining if it's safe to drive and if it's not, I won't.


You drive in Texas, you gotta drive through awesome thunderstorms and zig-zag between tornado funnels and such. It's not for everyone.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I don't understand why people feel the need to do this.
> 
> First, you're slowing down on the highway. We get it. Everybody is slowing down. You don't need to warn us.
> 
> ...


There are some idiots out there that need all the lights you can flash to see you.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I have seen people, and started doing it my self. The Fwy comes to a complete stop. Usually the fast lane and carpool. Your the last in line and the next driver is a half mile back still , hazards come on to give them advanced warning cause they still have there face buried in there phone.
> 
> I care not what the law says. Cause the law is not paying my Insurance.


Yeah it is smart thing to do. That's what I usually do when I was the last in line stopping at traffic. I don't want any accident while I am going to somewhere. I don't want to waste my time dealing with insurance and bodyshop and time wasting staffs.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

islanddriver said:


> In your state it is legal.


You're incorrect. It's illegal in my state of Virginia.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Mrs Uber Bastid said:


> Strap a pistol to your leg and do it yourself


Then wait 5 mins for the cops to show up, take your guns away and put you in jail.

https://www.cbs7.com/content/news/B...-West-Odessa-after-bar-reopens-570190961.html


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ABC123DEF said:


> I can't STAND it when people are driving around in the dark with NO lights on AT ALL!!!


I see that a lot here too, because I live an urban environment. I flash my lights st them. Sometimes they turn theirs on, sometimes they don't.


----------



## Mrs Uber Bastid (Sep 23, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> Then wait 5 mins for the cops to show up, take your guns away and put you in jail.
> 
> https://www.cbs7.com/content/news/B...-West-Odessa-after-bar-reopens-570190961.html


Wait? Five minutes?
LMAO. Where the frack are YOU - Beverly Hills?

My son shot someone in Oakland about a month ago. Dude threatened him with a machete. Drew and fired. Hit him in the shoulder ... then left him groaning on the ground. 
Contacted his lawyer in anticipation of troubles and he told him that "waiting is prolly the worst thing you can do. Did you commit a crime?" Answer is no, it was self defense. "Do you want to report a crime?" Hell no. "Then why would you wait?"

Lawyer called the detective division two days later and asked if they were looking for someone in connection with an assault in the xxx Block of xxx street. Cop said no. So ... why wait?


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

I always put on my hazards when I come to an intersection and haven’t yet made up my mind whether I want to turn left or turn right.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Blatherskite said:


> I always put on my hazards when I come to an intersection and haven't yet made up my mind whether I want to turn left or turn right.


In some Asia countries, you are signaling other drivers that you are going straight. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> You're supposed to if you if it's really bad and traffic is stopped ahead of you. If you don't want to don't. The rest of us will be safe and you can whine


Do you put your hazards on in rush hour traffic when you come to a stand still?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I don't understand why people feel the need to do this.
> 
> First, you're slowing down on the highway. We get it. Everybody is slowing down. You don't need to warn us.
> 
> ...


I have noticed a trend of you posting threads about how little you know about driving. I suggest you go take a professional driving class.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> I have noticed a trend of you posting threads about how little you know about driving. I suggest you go take a professional driving class.


I just did a quick google search on "using hazard lights in a rainstorm" and virtually every hit says don't do it.

As an example here's just one example from Firestone...

"With your hazards on and rain or snow already blurring road visibility, other drivers may not be able to tell which lane you're in or if you're changing lanes. Turn on your headlights and taillights in inclement weather instead. If the weather is bad enough that you feel hazard lights are truly necessary, pull off the road and stop until conditions improve."

Here's one from a Louisiana paper...

"Louisiana State Police issued a tweet Sunday amid Tropical Storm Barry rainfall that not only is driving with flashing lights irritating for some drivers, but it's also illegal. "Hazard lights should only be used if a vehicle is disabled in the roadway or on the shoulder," Louisiana State Police said. "There is no need to use your flashers while driving in the rain."

And finally from Florida...

"If you've ever driven on Interstate 95 during a really bad storm, you've probably seen other drivers put on their hazard lights - and maybe you've done it yourself. But according to the Florida Highway Patrol, the Florida Department of Highway Safety and Motor Vehicles and AAA, it's actually illegal to use your flashers during those conditions in Florida."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I just did a quick google search on "using hazard lights in a rainstorm" and virtually every hit says don't do it.
> 
> As an example here's just one example from Firestone...
> 
> ...


And

GET OUT THE DAMNED LEFT LANE WITH YOUR FLASHING HAZARD LIGHTS !


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> And
> 
> GET OUT THE DAMNED LEFT LANE WITH YOUR FLASHING HAZARD LIGHTS !


But, isn't the left lane the texting lane?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

It is easier to say "get out of the road and park your car off street when it is heavy rain and you can't drive". In reality it is not as easy as people say unless you were in the far right lane on freeway. Every driver go really slow like 5 mph and it is causing traffic in poor visibility condition. You can't even get out of your lane.
I used to live in Kentucky where thunderstorm hit 3 or 4 times every year. First, Rain starts pouring but not heavily yet. So cars can move like 30/40 miles per hour but withing 5 or 10 minutes, it start pouring extra extra heavily. You can't even see 4/6 foot away but cars around you are still moving foot by foot like 3 or 5 mph. ( in some condition, all cars needs to stop entirely. Can't see anything at all). In this situation, you can't stop and park in the middle of freeway and you also need to move foot by foot very very slowly (if you don't move, you put cars behind you in danger because they will try to change lane and it is dangerous.) In this kind of condition, only harzard flasher of the in front me helped to see if it was moving or not.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Blatherskite said:


> But, isn't the left lane the texting lane?


Your blinkers interfere with texting !

( quit swerving when you type every. Vowel !)


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

One thing may be medical emergencies. Giving warning to get out of the way and to get a cops attention for a possible escort. Like impending births or someone uses a car instead of an ambulance.

I think I may have seen a doctor or two do it but those are highly suspect and probably just ass-hattery more than anything.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

CarpeNoctem said:


> ass-hattery


Speaking of which...

Has anyone else noticed that Mercedes drivers seem to be the new Beemer drivers? The latest group of drivers who act entitled seems to be the Mercedes drivers. They're starting to make BMW drivers seem normal.

Either that or the demographics of owning a BMW are changing.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Speaking of which...
> 
> Has anyone else noticed that Mercedes drivers seem to be the new Beemer drivers? The latest group of drivers who act entitled seems to be the Mercedes drivers. They're starting to make BMW drivers seem normal.
> 
> Either that or the demographics of owning a BMW are changing.


lol. The ones I saw speeding with their hazards on were MB's.


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

I said the same thing yesterday driving thru the floods (in my Jeep so much fun) everyone had their hazards on and we’re pulling over 🤣🤣🤣 but the ones driving with their hazards were misleading bc on some cars I couldn’t tell if it was flashers or brakes 🤦‍♀️


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

No one, that is never taught where I am from, thank god! If you can't drive then GTF out of the way!


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Coachman said:


> First, you're slowing down on the highway. We get it. Everybody is slowing down. You don't need to warn us.


Nah, 50% of people behind you are staring at their cell phones, not at the road. :wink:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Coachman said:


> Do you put your hazards on in rush hour traffic when you come to a stand still?


um, er, ah do your hazards blink when your foot is on the brake?


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

The same people also put their foglights on on clear nights. They probably also think that social media influencers who's entourages clear protesters out so they can get a good photo still have a little credibility, and their fellow protesters have any as well.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

When I lived in texas I would always see this day or night sunshine or rain. I never understood why.


----------



## elpendejo (Jun 22, 2020)

Not Mexico!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

islanddriver said:


> In your state it is legal.


It's perfectly legal to dress yourself head-to-toe in nothing but aluminum foil, too. Doesn't mean you should.


----------



## Mrs Uber Bastid (Sep 23, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> It's perfectly legal to dress yourself head-to-toe in nothing but aluminum foil, too. Doesn't mean you should.


Wait. 
Now WAIT *** a goddam minnut.

I shouldn't?


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

ABC123DEF said:


> None of this bothers me. I can't STAND it when people are driving around in the dark with NO lights on AT ALL!!!!! I also hate it when people never received instruction as to what the purpose of what a turn signal is.


You and me both. I have come to the conclusion, after driving in Seoul for 13 years, that there are a lot of people in the US that fool themselves into thinking they know how to drive well.


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

Peanut farmer said:


> Seeing hazards ahead during a rainstorm would generally indicate to me that the road ahead is becoming unstable and hydroplaning is possible or visibility has deteriorated or it can mean a number of other things as a driver it's not for us to question why someone is using their hazards but to simply react accordingly. No matter the case if the car ahead has slowed below the minimum speed limit the proper thing for them to do is apply their hazards


Not in FL.
Illegal if your vehicle is in motion.
Anything else?


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> It's perfectly legal to dress yourself head-to-toe in nothing but aluminum foil, too. Doesn't mean you should.


*Bear takes out note pad*

*Bear realizes that bear can't read or write*

*Bear goes back to wearing foil*


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I don't understand why people feel the need to do this.
> 
> First, you're slowing down on the highway. We get it. Everybody is slowing down. You don't need to warn us.
> 
> ...


No, it is not. They are more visible when there are heavy rain conditions (like often here in NC). I also use it as a warning for the drivers behind me. The flashers seem to get their attention better then anything else, including break lights on occasion. I use the hazards on occasion when someone is fallowing too close to get them to pay attention.

You may be surprised how many people need that warning. After driving in a city with several million more people than NYC for years, I have learned to drive very aggressively while also being weary of other drivers. Nearly every day I see cars rear-ended by other drivers. Did they notice the drivers in front of them stopping or not? Anyway I can get them to pay attention helps.

Just FYI, the hazards are used to say thank you in Seoul if you ever travel there.



Coachman said:


> If you're on a 70mph highway and you're driving 40mph when everyone else is driving 70mph, then you need to get off the road.
> 
> If everybody else is driving 40mph, then you don't need your hazards.
> 
> We all know it's raining. You're not warning anybody of anything.


But your making yourself more visible, are you not? That would be the benefit of the hazards. I would assume that unless you are blind you can see the conditions outside your vehicle.



Jst1dreamr said:


> The hazard light and the brake and turn signal light is the exact same light bulb receiving the exact same voltage. they are the exact same brightness. The brightness of the driver is the only factor that may be dimmer.


Not the parking lights. Those are dimmer. And those are the lights that are on when you are not riding the breaks. Visibility is key.



Tony73 said:


> There are some idiots out there that need all the lights you can flash to see you.


The elderly?



Coachman said:


> I just did a quick google search on "using hazard lights in a rainstorm" and virtually every hit says don't do it.
> 
> As an example here's just one example from Firestone...
> 
> ...


I don't understand why it would be irritating. People don't signal when they change lanes anyway. It brings your attention back to the road. I do get the point of stopping and pulling off to the side, and that makes sense.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

jjminor82 said:


> Not the parking lights. Those are dimmer. And those are the lights that are on when you are not riding the breaks. Visibility is key.


Well do you think that might be why I did not list parking lights in my statement? I was pretty clear, try reading it again. For the record when the vehicle is moving they are referred to as driving lights or running lights not parking lights.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I don't understand why people feel the need to do this.
> 
> First, you're slowing down on the highway. We get it. Everybody is slowing down. You don't need to warn us.


See that's the wrong assumption..in fact just the opposite of reality...it's ALWAYS the boneheads flying down the highway without regard for the weather ..rainstorm , snowstorm .. you turn your Hazards on to "maybe" get them to slow the hell down.(so they don't ram into the back of you)
because of the HAZARDOUS conditions


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

I'm more puzzled at the RS drivers in the RS _pickup zone_ at the airport, who hit their flashers as soon as they pull up to the curb to wait.

_But I have a related question here: If you're on the highway in a heavy rain or snow storm, and visibility gets so bad that you need to get off onto the side of the road and stop on the shoulder, do *you* turn your headlights on or off while stopped? _


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

68350 said:


> But I have a related question here: If you're on the highway in a heavy rain or snow storm, and visibility gets so bad that you need to get off onto the side of the road and stop on the shoulder, do *you* turn your headlights on or off while stopped?


I would think that would be obvious. You should have headlights and hazard lights on in that scenario. If you're stopped on the side of the road because visibility is low you want to be as visible as possible to keep someone from plowing into you.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> I would think that would be obvious. You should have headlights and hazard lights on in that scenario. If you're stopped on the side of the road because visibility is low you want to be as visible as possible to keep someone from plowing into you.


And I agree 100%. Now, change that scenario to a huge dust storm in Arizona, where visibility can be near zero like a bad snowstorm. In the same situation as rain/snow, would you do the same in a dust storm if you had to pull off onto the shoulder?


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

68350 said:


> I'm more puzzled at the RS drivers in the RS _pickup zone_ at the airport, who hit their flashers as soon as they pull up to the curb to wait.
> 
> _But I have a related question here: If you're on the highway in a heavy rain or snow storm, and visibility gets so bad that you need to get off onto the side of the road and stop on the shoulder, do *you* turn your headlights on or off while stopped? _


As far as airport drivers go this must be some way of signaling the charging guy that they want to trade phones.

As far as the rain/snow highway deal, I would say leave lights on the parking lights, hazards ok. Or find your way to the nearest Starbucks and join all the other ladies to discuss how bad the conditions are. This helps open up the highway for people like me that will keep trucking...


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Lute Byrt said:


> As far as airport drivers go this must be some way of signaling the charging guy that they want to trade phones.
> 
> As far as the rain/snow highway deal, I would say leave lights on the parking lights, hazards ok. Or find your way to the nearest Starbucks and join all the other ladies to discuss how bad the conditions are. This helps open up the highway for people like me that will keep trucking...


Charging guy? Ya lost me there. But that's ok.

The rain/snow/dust storm is a hypothetical. I've been in AZ for 4 years. In AZ, the DOT's official policy in a severely reduced visibility dust storm scenario, is if you stop on the shoulder, *turn your lights all OFF*. They do PSA's on it all the time, esp now that we're getting into dust storm season. I fully disagree, but their explanation is that if other drivers see your taillights, they might follow you and crash into you. I don't get that at all, just totally contrary to the common sense of lights on so you're visible and they can avoid you.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

68350 said:


> Charging guy? Ya lost me there. But that's ok.
> 
> The rain/snow/dust storm is a hypothetical. I've been in AZ for 4 years. In AZ, the DOT's official policy in a severely reduced visibility dust storm scenario, is if you stop on the shoulder, *turn your lights all OFF*. They do PSA's on it all the time, esp now that we're getting into dust storm season. I fully disagree, but their explanation is that if other drivers see your taillights, they might follow you and crash into you. I don't get that at all, just totally contrary to the common sense of lights on so you're visible.


You probably will never meet the "chargers"...just saying


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Roadmasta said:


> I usually stay away from those cars. It's a sign of a bad driver. Changing lanes with hazzard's on is a danger to other drivers.


How is it a danger to other drivers ?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

68350 said:


> And I agree 100%. Now, change that scenario to a huge dust storm in Arizona, where visibility can be near zero like a bad snowstorm. In the same situation as rain/snow, would you do the same in a dust storm if you had to pull off onto the shoulder?


Of course. If you're stopped on the shoulder you should always have your lights on. That's what hazard lights are for. Headlights add visibility.



68350 said:


> In AZ, the DOT's official policy in a severely reduced visibility dust storm scenario, is if you stop on the shoulder, *turn your lights all OFF*.


That's idiotic.



kcdrvr15 said:


> How is it a danger to other drivers ?


You can't signal a lane change when you have your hazards on.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

kcdrvr15 said:


> How is it a danger to other drivers ?


Signaling tells other drivers which way you are going. When you have hazzard's on other drivers won't even know your changing lanes.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> That's idiotic.


Ain't that the truth. I was dumbfounded when I first started hearing the PSA's stating LIGHTS OUT. (ALL lights, no flashers either)


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I don't understand why people feel the need to do this.
> 
> First, you're slowing down on the highway. We get it. Everybody is slowing down. You don't need to warn us.
> 
> ...


I taught myself because I was caught in a bad sandstorm once and the ONLY thing I could see was flashing emergency lights. Regular headlights and brake lights were not visible until a foot in front of me. Bad rains have been about the same. You're less likely to get rear ended if you have flashers on in bad conditions. Also if you go over the side of the road people might check out what the flashing light is



Roadmasta said:


> Signaling tells other drivers which way you are going. When you have hazzard's on other drivers won't even know your changing lanes.


You turn them off half a minute then signal


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Sandstorms will destroy an engine. Turn off engines in sandstorms.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Peanut farmer said:


> Seeing hazards ahead during a rainstorm would generally indicate to me that the road ahead is becoming unstable and hydroplaning is possible or visibility has deteriorated or it can mean a number of other things as a driver it's not for us to question why someone is using their hazards but to simply react accordingly. No matter the case if the car ahead has slowed below the minimum speed limit the proper thing for them to do is apply their hazards


Yes I put my hazards on as courtesy for 30 seconds or so if I see debris in the roadway. I guess that's not a universal thing but people do it in Texas and it's given me heads up before



Nats121 said:


> It eliminates turn signals on many cars and it reduces the effectiveness of brake lights.
> 
> It's unsafe, it's illegal in many places, it's distracting, and it's downright annoying.


Great maybe you won't tailgate me


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Roadmasta said:


> Signaling tells other drivers which way you are going. When you have hazzard's on other drivers won't even know your changing lanes.


Really, well I just checked my vehicle, and with the flashers on, you can still see the brake lights come on, and the turn signals...


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

kcdrvr15 said:


> Really, well I just checked my vehicle, and with the flashers on, you can still see the brake lights come on, and the turn signals...


Hazard lights and turn signals are the same light &#129318;‍♀


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> Hazard lights and turn signals are the same light &#129318;‍♀


Yes, and when you turn on your turn signals or hit your brakes, the flashers stop flashing untill you release the brake or turn off the turn signal. I just went and checked on my 2016 Subaru.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I also use my hazard lights if someone is tailgaiting me on the highway. This is less aggressive than you think, and the tailgaiter usually either goes around or slows down. I've never had a 'road rager' flash his lights or honk his horn when I do this, and have found it to be a wonderful technique for keeping myself safe on the road, and de-escalating ass-holes.


I'll have to give that a try, but I think it is possible that Trumpland road ragers will not be so easily tamed.


----------



## elpendejo (Jun 22, 2020)

kcdrvr15 said:


> Yes, and when you turn on your turn signals or hit your brakes, the flashers stop flashing untill you release the brake or turn off the turn signal. I just went and checked on my 2016 Subaru.


Did you really just discover that?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

kcdrvr15 said:


> Yes, and when you turn on your turn signals or hit your brakes, the flashers stop flashing untill you release the brake or turn off the turn signal. I just went and checked on my 2016 Subaru.


My car doesn't do that &#129335;‍♀


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Galveston said:


> I taught myself because I was caught in a bad sandstorm once and the ONLY thing I could see was flashing emergency lights. Regular headlights and brake lights were not visible until a foot in front of me.


Good grief. You have no business driving at all in those conditions. Pull off the road.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Honestly, these people bother me less than the people that think that turning your hazard lights on makes it okay to stop in a travel lane when there is nothing wrong with your car.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Honestly, these people bother me less than the people that think that turning your hazard lights on makes it okay to stop in a travel lane when there is nothing wrong with your car.


I disagree. The hazards simply indicate that the vehicle isn't moving and you're going to have to go around it. Why it's not moving doesn't really matter.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I don't understand why people feel the need to do this.
> 
> First, you're slowing down on the highway. We get it. Everybody is slowing down. You don't need to warn us.
> 
> ...


Who taught me?
Your Mom.
While I was teaching her how to smoke.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I disagree. The hazards simply indicate that the vehicle isn't moving and you're going to have to go around it. Why it's not moving doesn't really matter.


I'm not saying that they shouldn't turn the hazards on if they are stopped. They definitely should. I'm saying that turning the hazards on doesn't make it okay to stop wherever you want.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I'm not saying that they shouldn't turn the hazards on if they are stopped. They definitely should. I'm saying that turning the hazards on doesn't make it okay to stop wherever you want.


What?! Hazard lights aren't magical things that I can just turn on and then not get a ticket for blocking traffic?! &#128523;&#128514;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> What?! Hazard lights aren't magical things that I can just turn on and then not get a ticket for blocking traffic?! &#128523;&#128514;


LOL Nope.

But the premise of this thread is still crackhead whack. Anytime visibility is significantly impaired OR you are moving 15MPH or less than traffic you should have your flashers on. Turning? Stopping? None of that matters if you are not seen. Getting run over by a cement truck that didn't see you at all is much worse than him being surprised you turned right at 30 MPH or stopped at a stop sign he had to stop at too.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> LOL Nope.
> 
> But the premise of this thread is still crackhead whack. Anytime visibility is significantly impaired OR you are moving 15MPH or less than traffic you should have your flashers on. Turning? Stopping? None of that matters if you are not seen. Getting run over by a cement truck that didn't see you at all is much worse than him being surprised you turned right at 30 MPH or stopped at a stop sign he had to stop at too.


I generally agree but when it's really bad weather and _everyone_ is moving at a slow speed it's horribly distracting when _everyone _has hazards on and there's flashing lights everywhere, plus you can't tell if they're trying to change lanes or pull over. I'm talking about being on a highway where literally everyone is going way below the speed limit and are in the same situation.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I generally agree but when it's really bad weather and _everyone_ is moving at a slow speed it's horribly distracting when _everyone _has hazards on and there's flashing lights everywhere, plus you can't tell if they're trying to change lanes or pull over. I'm talking about being on a highway where literally everyone is going way below the speed limit and are in the same situation.


Doesn't matter! You can't have rules dependent on the actions of stupid people. Better to see everyone then no one. Do you really want to be the only car the cement truck can't see?

Clearly in normal weather in a traffic jam it is unnecessary as everyone is moving around the same speed. When I am coming across the 520 in the carpool lane and the other two lanes are jammed I will only drive 40 MPH and I turn my flashers on. Those stuck schmuks might pull out at any second! Flashers on in poor visibility conditions and when moving more then 15 MPH slower than current traffic. Sometimes when moving more than 15 faster too.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Peanut farmer said:


> Seeing hazards ahead during a rainstorm would generally indicate to me that the road ahead is becoming unstable and hydroplaning is possible or visibility has deteriorated or it can mean a number of other things as a driver it's not for us to question why someone is using their hazards but to simply react accordingly. No matter the case if the car ahead has slowed below the minimum speed limit the proper thing for them to do is apply their hazards


Did you sit in the seat behind the bus driver in school?


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> LOL Nope.
> 
> But the premise of this thread is still crackhead whack. Anytime visibility is significantly impaired OR you are moving 15MPH or less than traffic you should have your flashers on. Turning? Stopping? None of that matters if you are not seen. Getting run over by a cement truck that didn't see you at all is much worse than him being surprised you turned right at 30 MPH or stopped at a stop sign he had to stop at too.


Exactly. I've been in hailstorms hurricanes sandstorms and the only thing visible on the road is flashing hazard lights. Biggest danger is getting rear ended by someone and hazard lights are the best and simplest thing anyone can do to prevent it


----------



## Mrs Uber Bastid (Sep 23, 2019)

ghrdrd said:


> Who taught me?
> Your Mom.
> While I was teaching her how to smoke.


oh, I thought this was going to go way different ...


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

Mrs Uber Bastid said:


> oh, I thought this was going to go way different ...


These sorts of things can go any way you want :cools:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

hmmm. I was in an epic snow storm with thousands of cars in front/behind me. How many had hazards on?

None. 

Just saying.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

You shouldnt be driving if you cant do the speed limit in the rain. Torrential downpours where you literally cannot see are the only time one should slow down


----------



## Mrs Uber Bastid (Sep 23, 2019)

SHalester said:


> hmmm. I was in an epic snow storm with thousands of cars in front/behind me. How many had hazards on?
> 
> None.
> 
> Just saying.


You are in California ... what the hell you expect?
They give drivers licenses to illegal aliens who have never driven anything other than an OX DRIVEN CART, because they're poor illegal aliens and they have a RIGHT to drive on pot hole highways.
Don't judge the rest of the country by what happens here.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TBone said:


> You shouldnt be driving if you cant do the speed limit in the rain.


You've obviously never been in a thunderstorm in Texas.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

I have to say I was caught in the incoming of a storm front the other day on the highway... Rain and wind so bad even I had to slow to 30+ due to how hard and thick the rain was even with brand new tires I was hydroplaning and death gripping the steering wheel ....couldn't see a car length ahead... I was glad people had their hazards on ... Was only thing I could see....


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

TBone said:


> You shouldnt be driving if you cant do the speed limit in the rain.


I would agree with this if you said light or moderate rain.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mrs Uber Bastid said:


> You are in California ... what the hell you expect?


assuming can be dangerous. I was in Nevada....at the time... trip did begin in Calif, tho. That part correct.

As to the rest of your note: all wrong about how one gets a license in Calif. Nice try tho?¿


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I'm not saying that they shouldn't turn the hazards on if they are stopped. They definitely should. I'm saying that turning the hazards on doesn't make it okay to stop wherever you want.


If I have to choose between blocking a lane of traffic for a few moments or trying to find a parking space two blocks away and walking my Ubereats delivery I'll choose to block traffic.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Coachman said:


> Good grief. You have no business driving at all in those conditions. Pull off the road.


Pull off the road? You can't see the edge of the road and that's where cars have parked without their flashers on. If you can't see what's in front of you you don't drive there. You have never been caught in smoke hail rain or sandstorm so quit with this flasher shaming


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

TBone said:


> You shouldnt be driving if you cant do the speed limit in the rain. Torrential downpours where you literally cannot see are the only time one should slow down


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mrs Uber Bastid said:


> They give drivers licenses to illegal aliens who have never driven anything other than an OX DRIVEN CART, because they're poor illegal aliens and they have a RIGHT to drive on pot hole highways.


On the contrary, I have undocumented friends who have their own businesses and none of them are poor. One of them grosses over $100,000 per year and employs three others. This I know because I do the invoicing for his company.

They are all skilled tradesmen who work hard, pay taxes, provide for their families and don't commit crime.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Mrs Uber Bastid said:


> They give drivers licenses to illegal aliens who have never driven anything other than an OX DRIVEN CART


Last I heard, you have to pass the DMV test to get a driver's license in California. At least, that's how it was when I moved there from out of state.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

It never rains in Southern California.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> *Emergency Flashers Should Be Used to Warn Others, Vehicle Breaks Down,Pulled over by Police, Unexpected Emergency,Stationary Vehicles,Bad Weather,Slow Driving,Funeral Processions
> Rules in Your State*
> *Driving with Active Hazards Lights Prohibited*
> 
> ...


Sounds about right, nearly half say yes and a little over half so no. Heaven forbid anyone set a standard.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> On the contrary, I have undocumented friends who have their own businesses and none of them are poor. One of them grosses over $100,000 per year and employs three others. This I know because I do the invoicing for his company.
> 
> They are all skilled tradesmen who work hard, pay taxes, provide for their families and don't commit crime.


If I was running a company and paying the salaries and benefits for three employees plus for myself I'd hope to be grossing a lot more than $100K per year.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Coachman said:


> If I was running a company and paying the salaries and benefits for three employees plus for myself I'd hope to be grossing a lot more than $100K per year.


Yeah really. I have to assume that it's not the gross revenue being referred to.


----------

